# Sychronized breeding blunder!



## Secondairy (Aug 12, 2008)

I have started the AI protocol for synchronized breeding using the below table:

Day 1 - 3cc Lute
Day 7 - 1cc Cyst.
Day 14 - 3cc Lute
Day 16 - Buck
Day 17 - 1cc Cyst

Day 14 was the day before yesterday. I had a family emergency that prevented me from being here to use the Lute. If I give Lute today, will the eggs still be viable (not too old) for service tomorrow am/pm? I do not have cystorellin to start protocol all over again, just enough to complete this cycle.

Thanks for ANY input!

Kelly


----------

